# Hornets



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Do hornets hibernate in their nest. I have one that I cut down in December and it is in my garage. With all the warmth...should I be worried?:yikes:


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Buddy of mine who is allergic, got stung on Monday, so you might want to proceed with caution.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

oh boy


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

If you can put it in a plastic bag with a box of mothballs and spray with hornet spray let sit until it gets real warm. I would think they are getting active so be carefull.


----------



## Ruckbeat (Mar 11, 2009)

Answers to questions: Yes, and......yes.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bald-faced_hornet


Most Queens hibernate under ground or in stumps.


----------

